# Mini Ideor track bike, anyone have info on these?



## Robertriley (Jun 18, 2021)

Mini Ideor track bike, anyone have info on these?   It's just cool but I don't know the first thing about it.  What's your thoughts on Date Made? Value? Rarity?  Was it a kids racers or a dealer sample?


----------



## sworley (Jun 18, 2021)

I don't know any details but I always thought these lil bikes make great wall decor and ceiling hangers for display. I'd buy it just for that! Any guesses what size wheels those are?


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 18, 2021)

They built bikes with 24 inch diameter wheels for juniors track racing.
Quality Italian manufacturers. 
I'm thinking 60's, maybe 70's.
I can't tell what size wheels you have on there, but even without tyres they look too small for that frameset.  
Way too much clearance between fork crown and rim.
Does it feature Magistroni headset and cranks/chainring?
Nice find.


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 18, 2021)

In the early 60's their Californian importer was the Montrose bike shop.
I don't know if that was in your area @Robertriley, or whether that bike shop still exists?
@juvela ?


----------



## juvela (Jun 18, 2021)

-----

Wow!

upon reading the header was expecting a machine with 600A size wheels but this looks to be clearly smaller

the rims should carry a marking - are they something such as 500A?

the Ideor Asso marque was produced by the firm Soc. Acc. Torello G. & C. of Savona from about 1927 to 1963

poster of 1939 -







business card of 1940 -




replacement transfers available from forum member Gus Salmon-






adult road model of the 1930's  -






catalogue page of 1962 -




---

some additional information and photos here -



			Ideor main
		


-----


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 18, 2021)

Here's some specs
wheel diameter - 38cm - 15" (sew up rims)
Wheel base - 75cm- 29.5"
Seat tube - 40cm - 15.75"
op tube - 42cm - 16.5"


----------



## juvela (Jun 19, 2021)

-----

thank you Chris for this additional information   😉

one thing am wondering about -

due to the cycle's very small size suspect frame may be constructed of a juvenile tube set

would be curious to learn the tube diameters

the usual "junior racer" bicycles have 24"/600A wheels and their frames are constructed of adult dimension tubing

there is such a thing as a juvenile tube set

would expect we might find a steerer and top tube of 23.0mm and down and seat tubes of 26.0mm

when a juvenile tube set is employed it makes everything "special" such as headset, stem, lugs (if employed) which would not need to be special on a larger juvenile which employed adult dimension tubing.  they often exhibit lugless construction to get around the lug sizing problem.

---

did run across another juvenile Ideor machine a few years back; do not know if genuine -


















						Ideor 24" Wheel Juvenile - Bike Forums
					

Classic & Vintage - Ideor 24" Wheel Juvenile - Chanced today upon this ebay listed Ideor 24" wheeled road bicycle. Had not before heard of such from the maker. Machine presents numerous questions as in "is it a real Ideor?" and "how much of it is original?" Seller states it has been



					www.bikeforums.net
				




---

fittings on subject cycle -

chainset Magistroni

pedals by Noli-Cattaneo, Sheffield Corsa Nr. 655

hubs "probably" Fratelli Brivio, regardless how marked

headset not the usual Ideor-Magistroni one might expect due to likely small steerer size, unknown

one-piece stem/bar set appears it may be Ambrosio

---

wheel size, here is a chart which jumps from 14" to 16" and from 350 to 400.  your measured dimension seems to fall in between.




---

links -

manufacturer catalogue of 1939, includes images of factory interior









						Ideor 1939
					

Explore this photo album by Max on Flickr!




					www.flickr.com
				









						Ruote di Carta
					






					ruotedicarta.blogspot.com
				




lively Ideor discussion over at BF with lots of information and imagery 






						Local IDEOR find - Bike Forums
					

Classic & Vintage - Local IDEOR find - Another "out of the blue" referral and phone call from someone wanting to sell an old guy's bike, this time from the relatives of the old guy (a PhD), instead of the rider himself. A 1960's bike always sparks my interest, so I went by bike to look at it...



					www.bikeforums.net
				




-----


----------



## corbettclassics (Jun 19, 2021)

I saw that IDEOR JR model on Facebook and thought how rare that little guy is..!!!!

I bought mine ( not the JR ) from the original owner but not the "ASSO" model.  It is the "IDEOR SUPER" which was apparently the top of the line Track Racer.

Owner told me it was 1954.  I'll have to find better pics but rare to find any IDEOR bike.  

I'm positive Montrose Bike Shop is still there.  I've been going there for 30 yrs.  They used to display several TOC racers on the wall as well as the Schwinn Pacing bike by Letourner.  I have several photos from inside the shop. The private attic had lots of amazing memorabilia not on display.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 19, 2021)

Robertriley said:


> Mini Ideor track bike, anyone have info on these?   It's just cool but I don't know the first thing about it.  What's your thoughts on Date Made? Value? Rarity?  Was it a kids racers or a dealer sample?
> View attachment 1431865
> 
> View attachment 1431866



You need to get it roadworthy. I want to see a pic of @fordmike65 riding on a Coaster Ride! Oh wait its not a Schwinn-never mind. V/r Shawn


----------



## juvela (Jun 21, 2021)

corbettclassics said:


> I saw that IDEOR JR model on Facebook and thought how rare that little guy is..!!!!
> 
> I bought mine ( not the JR ) from the original owner but not the "ASSO" model.  It is the "IDEOR SUPER" which was apparently the top of the line Track Racer.
> 
> ...




-----

thanks so much for posting - what a beauty!   😃 

ironically in the range of road models the Super is the bottom of hierarchy

the top three models are constructed of Columbus and the Super is constructed of Mannesmann

here is a catalogue page for the Super road model of 1962 -




the bulge-formed head of a Super road model -





one interesting thing regarding the Super road model is that a lady's model was offered as well as the gents, termed the La Signora -

















---

Ideor Asso marked hubset -





Ideor marked spanner -





---

evidently a folder was included in the model range -

this poster states he has one -

*35*

*-----*


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 21, 2021)

I passed the ad for this bike to another Caber and he is purchasing the bike.  I can't wait to see better photos


----------



## juvela (Jun 21, 2021)

-----

here is the only other juvenile Ideor have encountered, a 24" wheel road model

do not know if it is genuine as it appears to have been produced well post the nominal close of play of 1963

perhaps someone had the rights to the marque...



















						Ideor 24" Wheel Juvenile - Bike Forums
					

Classic & Vintage - Ideor 24" Wheel Juvenile - Chanced today upon this ebay listed Ideor 24" wheeled road bicycle. Had not before heard of such from the maker. Machine presents numerous questions as in "is it a real Ideor?" and "how much of it is original?" Seller states it has been



					www.bikeforums.net
				




-----


----------



## fat tire trader (Jun 22, 2021)

My departed friend Luciano Beruti was sponsored by Ideor. He was also 18 times cyclo cross champion of Italy. A couple of weeks ago, I purchased a Paris Sport, 24" wheeled kids track bike.


----------



## kccomet (Jun 27, 2021)

I bought the little ideor, thanks to Robert Riley. it's amazingly small. the sellers family had owned it since the early 70s. seller said it was bought from gibby hattons father. if you don't know the name look up gibby hatton cyclist. frame and parts were quite oxidized but should clean up pretty well. as always I defer to juvela on these types of bikes, he talked about juvenile tubing, and I believe that's what this is. I might start a another thread on this bike later. it has magistroni cranks, cinelli stem, gnutti nubs, nisi rims


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 27, 2021)

kccomet said:


> I bought the little ideor, thanks to Robert Riley. it's amazingly small. the sellers family had owned it since the early 70s. seller said it was bought from gibby hattons father. if you don't know the name look up gibby hatton cyclist. frame and parts were quite oxidized but should clean up pretty well. as always I defer to juvela on these types of bikes, he talked about juvenile tubing, and I believe that's what this is. I might start a another thread on this bike later. it has magistroni cranks, cinelli stem, gnutti nubs, nisi rims
> 
> View attachment 1437083
> 
> ...




I take back my previous remark about the wheels looking too small.
I didn't quite realise just how small that little beauty is!
Wonderful!


----------



## juvela (Jun 27, 2021)

-----

thank you so much for posting and for making and sharing these new images   😀

we can see that the blades have been pushed back so that shall need seeing to...

mentioned in an earlier message that frame tubing is likely to be of a special small juvenile diameter

"usually" with juvenile models this small and somewhat larger the frames are nearly always of lugless construction due to the special size of any lugs which would be required for lugged construction

not only do we have lugs here but a bulge-formed head
have not previously seen this _pattern _of bulge-formed head but would expect it to be an Agrati product as know of no-one else in the nation offering bulge-formed heads

thanks also for the information about the fittings
suspect that the Noli-Cattaneo Sheffield brand pedals may be the only non-specially sized ones...

crank arm length appears it may be in the range of 130-140mm

in addition to learning the frame's tubing diameters would be interested to learn the OLD for the hubs

-----


----------



## kccomet (Jun 27, 2021)

I had a dick power junior, that I regret selling that was a quality bike built by a craftsman. this one makes the junior look almost full size. most of these junior bikes seem pretty crude and cheap. that's not the case on this one at least in my opinion. I'm not sure what the wheel size is, but I think their original to the bike


----------



## juvela (Jun 27, 2021)

-----

have long been puzzled by the marque's employment of the griffon symbol in its crest

made some exploration in this regard which came to nothing

would be interested to read the observations of any heraldry expert we may have...

here is a past post on the subject -





__





						Bike Forums - View Single Post -  Return of Ideor Asso thread
					

Post 20564140 - BikeForums is the leading online discussion site for avid cyclists.



					www.bikeforums.net
				





-----


----------



## corbettclassics (Jun 28, 2021)

My red 1954 IDEOR Track bike was the "_SUPER"_ model which I've never seen another Track Super.  I got this around 1995 .. before this I found an "_ASSO" model in white._

I found this white "_ASSO" _model in a crawl space under a house near me when I lived in Sherman Oaks, Ca.  This was 1989 and one of the more beautiful models I've seen over the years.


----------



## juvela (Jun 28, 2021)

-----

thanks so much for sharing these beauties!   😃 

greatly appreciated here

white machine appears to have experienced a minor head-on impact at some point


-----


----------



## corbettclassics (Jun 28, 2021)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> thanks so much for sharing these beauties!   😃
> 
> ...



No minor head-on impact with this white machine.  It is straight and perfect..!!!


----------



## comet (Jun 28, 2021)

If you try to ride the bike please video it. Thanks


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 29, 2021)

comet said:


> If you try to ride the bike please video it. Thanks



.....and preferably behind a motor-pacing motorcycle,  like that famous photo of the little kid!


----------



## corbettclassics (Jun 29, 2021)

dnc1 said:


> .....and preferably behind a motor-pacing motorcycle,  like that famous photo of the little kid!
> View attachment 1438163



That's little Charlie Barkley on the bicycle.


----------



## DickPowerBike (Nov 17, 2021)

kccomet said:


> I had a dick power junior, that I regret selling that was a quality bike built by a craftsman. this one makes the junior look almost full size. most of these junior bikes seem pretty crude and cheap. that's not the case on this one at least in my opinion. I'm not sure what the wheel size is, but I think their original to the bike



Hi this is Dick's grandson John Power Jr. I would like to find as many of Dicks bikes that are out there and still in use or not. I also would like to acquire another one or two for the family.


----------

